

Show HN: Booltin - Create flyer, Promote it and Get feedback - sadtaf

In this summer we hold a workshop in our university.
We find out creating an attractive flyer, handing it out and putting it up on boards in proper locations are money and time consuming. 
Although we decided to just promote it on our social networks, we could not get expected number of attendees.
But at least we find out what an impressive and efficient advertisement needs.<p>So we start Booltin to solve this problem.<p>Booltin is an online service to create flyer easily, promote it quickly and get feedback efficiently. 
Booltin launch page is here:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;boolt.in<p>We really appreciate your feedback and suggestion.
======
bijbij
There are too many similar web sites such as smore.com, tackk.com and
canva.com that already accomplish this idea perfectly.even they have
responsive pages for mobile devices. what are you doing in addition? is there
any new idea?

~~~
sadtaf
we are working to make our service easy to use,which it is a art working. we
have location base bulletin boards which users can put up their flyers on them
so in this way their flyer could be seen by those peaple who are not in their
connections.

------
bijbij
It is amazing. I have had exactly same problem but I could not came up with
innovative idea such as you did. I am looking forward to hearing about it.

------
bijbij
It is also has got really stunning design. You guys really rock. keep going
on.

------
bigbij
It was better if you put some screen shot of service.

------
malij
It's interesting. When will it get ready?

~~~
sadtaf
we are going to launch in three weeks.

------
sadtaf
and here is the [http://boolt.in](http://boolt.in)

------
nimaocelot
Simple solution, yet impressive

